# My R34



## Durzel (Dec 5, 2001)

A picture not quite up to Blowdog standards, but not bad for an amateur  The red cone spoils it somewhat, I didn't notice it until after downloading the pic.


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Very nice and very clean!

What suspension are you running? Car sits very well on the LMs.


----------



## Durzel (Dec 5, 2001)

Running Nismo G-Attack R-tune suspension.

Thanks for the kind words, I thought I'd better make the most of the 2 days of relative sunshine we're getting at the moment.


----------



## Typhoon (Oct 7, 2002)

nice...I didn't scroll all the way over so the red cone was never in the pics for me.


----------



## stew-s (Sep 16, 2004)

looks very nice. love them wheels.


----------



## knight (Mar 2, 2002)

Very nice, didn't notice any cone though


----------



## Durzel (Dec 5, 2001)

knight = Wizard at Photoshop


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Darren - looks sweet mate.


----------



## GT-Rob (Sep 28, 2003)

Cool car, what size rims are they 18" or 19"?


----------



## Durzel (Dec 5, 2001)

18"s matey.

Thanks for all the positive comments everyone


----------



## hoodedreeper (Oct 16, 2004)

wow! now thats a nice lookin R34!


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Top photo. The car looks great!

Nice work Ged! Just how do you do that?


----------



## ctsjoe (May 27, 2004)

thats the nuts.
pukka photo too.............


----------



## Leggy pete (Jun 12, 2002)

Very nice mate


----------



## weka (Jul 3, 2001)

Looking nice! Is that Bayside Blue II or the camera?  ?


----------



## Durzel (Dec 5, 2001)

Yeah, its Bayside Blue II... honest.... 

(its the camera)


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

Looks superb :smokin: Team Bayside Rules! 

Luv the wheels...been wanting to get a set myself for a while now.


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

What a stunner!  :smokin:


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Hey look its gone back to Bayside I


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

That's just gorgeous.
Another contender for the GTROC Calender ....

Don't suppose you could photoshop the car by the Millenium Wheel or better still under the Arch at the new Wembley.


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

PSing it onto a different background is easy, the hard part are the reflections and light on the car. I can't still get the hang of those...


----------



## knight (Mar 2, 2002)

Howsie said:


> Nice work Ged! Just how do you do that?




Magic


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Sweet R34 - choice in wheel color is tops. Very clean. Nice one. 

Cya O!


----------



## Gez (Jan 8, 2003)

Cough cough, thank you, thank you...... 

You have really looked after her Durzel.. I couldnt have asked for a better home for my old beast. 

Better post some pics of under the bonnet....Show off the 'BLING' 
Top Secret bits 

Kind regards

Gez


----------



## R34_GT-t (Oct 29, 2001)

Hi Darren,

It looks great mate!  Truly stunning... just like your old R33 LM. 

-Elliot :smokin:


----------



## bnr34vspec2 (Jul 20, 2001)

Great combo, make me miss my old car  

I love both 18s and 19s on R34, both sizes look great on the car, but with a very different look.


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

bnr34vspec2 said:


> Great combo, make me miss my old car
> 
> I love both 18s and 19s on R34, both sizes look great on the car, but with a very different look.



Allright, I missed something...when did you sell your car an how did you do on it?


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Looks great, have a merry christmas! I would if I had your car


----------



## bnr34vspec2 (Jul 20, 2001)

psd1 said:


> Allright, I missed something...when did you sell your car an how did you do on it?


I sold it approximately 18 months ago  

I did good consider the situration I was in. Thanks for asking


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

bnr34vspec2 said:


> I sold it approximately 18 months ago
> 
> I did good consider the situration I was in. Thanks for asking


Is the car still around? Do you at least get to see it now and then? What fuel did you end up running and what ECU did you use?

Still got the Scoob???


----------



## bnr34vspec2 (Jul 20, 2001)

psd1 said:


> Is the car still around? Do you at least get to see it now and then? What fuel did you end up running and what ECU did you use?
> 
> Still got the Scoob???


I haven't seen the car since I sold it  I am not sure where it is now.

I ended up tuning the car to run on 91 octane U.S. pump gas with an Apexi Power FC.

Yes I still got the Scoob, it is my current car, patiently waiting for the next GTR to come out


----------



## DANI3L (Dec 31, 2004)

cool car mate


----------

